
Kaukatcr: an experiment in language design for multi-dimensional spaces - enkiv2
https://medium.com/@enkiv2/kaukatcr-an-experiment-in-language-design-for-multi-dimensional-spaces-cc038caafff9
======
enkiv2
In response to some questions, comments, & corrections on mastodon, I have
expanded the article. In particular, I added some context for people
unfamiliar with Project Xanadu, embedded videos explaining and demonstrating
ZigZag, and added footnotes explaining some mechanics and details that aren’t
directly relevant to a breezy intro to the language but might be misunderstood
by people unfamiliar with ZigZag in general.

